# new muzzy!!



## okietreedude1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Just got me a new muzzleloader. Its the new T/C Triumph 50 ca. Its camo stock/weathershield barrel.

Havent had it out to the range yet. been to busy and ive only had it a little over a week. Shes a beaut.

I hope it shoots as good as it looks!

To check it out: www.tcarms.com


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been keeping with traditional percussion and flintlock rifles. Heres 5 shots at 50 yds with my TC renegade w/OPEN sights. 385 gr 50 cal bullets , 80 gr GOEX FFg and a wonder wad: 0.75 inch group. This load will wup anything besides big brown bears! Well, a good shot will wup them too!!!!







P.S. It's about DEAD on at 100 yds

Good luck hunting!!!


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thats some sweet shootin professor!

I couldnt see that orange dot at 50 yds w/ open sights. 

I too have a percussion and a flint lock. Im not getting rid of them, just upgrading. The old style is fun to shoot, im just missing to many deer.


----------

